# GI Dog Tag



## rockbot (Apr 23, 2013)

Dug this up. I covered the # for privacy. Looks WWII or Korean war? Found in a 1900 to 1950Ê»s dump. What do you think?


----------



## botlguy (Apr 23, 2013)

We had a similar post some time back and the consensus was to return it to the family of the owner. I believe there is a government agency which assists in that endeavor. I recommend it. Hopefully younger, remembering minds will chime in.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok. Sounds like a good idea. IÊ»ll see if I can find which Kataoka family it is. Very common name here.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 23, 2013)

rock 

 If you're wondering the T46 is when the vet received his tetanus shot 1946 A is his blood type.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool, Thanks Dennis.




> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> rock
> 
> If you're wondering the T46 is when the vet received his tetanus shot 1946 A is his blood type.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 23, 2013)

The other post was mine... Jim said it had to be sent to the Pentagon.


----------



## epackage (Apr 23, 2013)

They should be sent to the Pentagon exactly as pointed out here, the details are important because they could belong to a POW-MIA, they should not be kept under any circumstances IMHO...

http://www.ehow.com/how_7739697_can-military-dog-tags-owner.html


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 23, 2013)

If you do decide to send it in, lie about where you found it. The last thing you need is a bunch of government agents on your doorstep looking to rip your dump apart to look for more dog tags!


----------



## epackage (Apr 23, 2013)

The possible remains of a fallen soldier or his belongings far outweigh any stinkin' bottles my friend...

 Keep in mind that you never have to worry about remembering what you told someone when you tell them the truth Ryan[]


----------



## botlguy (Apr 23, 2013)

Lying is NEVER a good idea or solution. Don't do it.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the concerns.

 This was found at an old house dump site. Would the T46 tetanus shot date mean the enlisted date as well?

 The only Japanese American unit was the famous 442 in WWII. All other Japanese were interned at that time. Although 1946 was just after the war.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 24, 2013)

> The possible remains of a fallen soldier or his belongingsÂ far outweigh any stinkin' bottles my friend...


 
 What's this supposed to mean? It wasn't all right for him to throw HIS stuff in HIS dump?


----------



## epackage (Apr 24, 2013)

No, it means we don't know the story as to how the tags got there. What if the guy was killed there and buried in the dump, anythings possible...[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 24, 2013)

And plane could also crash in my backyard. Sure, anythings possible, but I wouldn't condemn my dump for that one in a million chance.

 IMHO tags should be sent to the FAMILY of the soldier. What is the Pentagon going to do with them? I'd be willing to bet they are locked away in a drawer somewhere, where they will never see the light of day again. They would never send them to the soldiers family.


----------



## epackage (Apr 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> And plane could also crash in my backyard. Sure, anythings possible, but I wouldn't condemn my dump for that one in a million chance.
> 
> IMHO tags should be sent to the FAMILY of the soldier. What is the Pentagon going to do with them? I'd be willing to bet they are locked away in a drawer somewhere, where they will never see the light of day again. They would never send them to the soldiers family.


 There are people at the Pentagon dedicated to the task of reuniting them with the family, however if you can do the research and find the family yourself  I agree that would be optimum. Anythings better than tossing them in a drawer or throwing them away[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 24, 2013)

'Lost dogtags are the Property of the United States Government. Lost dogtags are not the Property of the veteran who wore them, nor are they the property of the veterans family'

 Straight from the horse's mouth: http://www.americanwarlibrary.com/dogtag.htm


----------



## epackage (Apr 24, 2013)

I refer you to line 3, and while this is the official thing to do I personally see no harm in sending them to a family that may not have many other things from the loved one they belonged to, if you can find the person or his or her relatives...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW.....
 People kill me....
 I don't know for sure but I would like to imagine he would be more than ok with letting the government look if it means finding something that may help the family locate, or find out more info about the young man who wore the dog tags..... 

 Interesting find Rockbot!! =)


----------



## rockbot (Apr 25, 2013)

A lot of the Japanese had to abandon their homes during the war. Many stories of Japanese
 hiding their personal stuff, gold, pictures etc so not to be confiscated prior to be interned.

 Maybe this soldier just put his stuff in a box. This dump site had signs of the house, long rotted away along with an old redwood flume system. Down below the 
 cliff bank was a killer dump. I found the tags at the top of the cliff ledge.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 25, 2013)

It's ultimately your dump. If you decide to send it in, and tell them where you found it, you could lose your dump. Not my problem, but I just wanted to give you a fair warning.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 25, 2013)

Rock

 Just checked this thread again since I posted a reply. There's a lot of over kill for a lost dog tag. the Gov. could give a crap about it. Those things were lost all the time when the Vet was active. No big deal to get them replaced. It's my opinion he was a WWII Vet. Most that were in WWII did not get out untill 1946 or later. He was U.S. Army if you did not know.  Ancestry.com has a military section if you want to do some research.


 On a personal note here is a pic of the tags I had when I was in Vietnam.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 25, 2013)

for some reason the other pic did not post?


----------



## rockbot (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Dennis. I was thinking that too. Once before I tried to return something to an old japanese family and they didnÊ»t want it. []
 I will make an effort to locate the family and take it from there.


 Thanks all for your concerns.




> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> Rock
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 25, 2013)

It's interesting Rocky and a nice gesture on your part.  When i was in the Corp i was always losing one or both my tags[]--for one lame reason or another. All i had to do is go to the office and they had a machine on site. I even made a few for my friends at home.~Fred.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 25, 2013)

one more try on the pic[]


----------



## rockbot (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank mr.fred.




> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> It's interesting Rocky and a nice gesture on your part.  When i was in the Corp i was always losing one or both my tags[]--for one lame reason or another. All i had to do is go to the office and they had a machine on site. I even made a few for my friends at home.~Fred.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like it says GOD BLESS YOU!
 []



> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> one more try on the pic[]


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 26, 2013)

rock

 You were close

 first tag GOD BLESS DOW CHEMICAL CORP.

 second  NAPALM STICKS TOCHILDREN


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> A lot of the Japanese had to abandon their homes during the war. Many stories of Japanese
> hiding their personal stuff, gold, pictures etc so not to be confiscated prior to be interned.
> ...


 

 Cool story and find Tony.....glad to hear your out exploring!


----------

